# Pawalla May Deluxe Box!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey hey everyone!!!! it was such a great morning to start off with here as we finally got our Pawalla box! :] what is a pawalla box you ask? well its kind of like barkbox but with all made in usa and handpicked from a specialist products! i really loved some of the things it came with in this month! here's some pics. if you are interested in getting a box with $6.50 off here's a link for you! U.S residents only! (if the link doesnt work for you PM me your email and i will email you it)
Special Offer for Friends

here's all the goodies








Dex & KC eager to see whats inside instead of posing for me! LOL








hurry mommy!!!








oh those sad eyes lmao








this toy makes a scary sound mommy!








these were both....








KC approved!








Dexter approved!








here's the can of foods that came with it. and the yummy smelling shampoo spray by PetHead!








Dexter couldnt get enough of the smell








hehe silly KC








i mean he REALLY wanted to eat this shampoo lmao!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmmm us only boooooooooo


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great Pidge!

I really would like to start something like that for Jaxx after we get moved and a little better financially. It looks so great.

I love the smell of Pethead shampoo. I have the blueberry for Jaxx and it makes him smell yummy enough to eat. Petsmart quit carrying them though so I need to find someplace else to buy it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Looks great Pidge!
> 
> I really would like to start something like that for Jaxx after we get moved and a little better financially. It looks so great.
> 
> ...


really? petsmart has so much pethead products though! maybe on ebay? hehe~ whenever ur ready let me know so i can give u the discount for it! :] im so excited! may have to order the next box too! dont eat jaxx! LMAO :lol:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> really? petsmart has so much pethead products though! maybe on ebay? hehe~ whenever ur ready let me know so i can give u the discount for it! :] im so excited! may have to order the next box too! dont eat jaxx! LMAO :lol:


They clearanced all the Pethead out at our local Petsmart. I did not think they were getting rid of it for good and I had just bought a bottle so I did not buy any but I wish I had. I asked the last time I was in our Petsmart and the manager told me Petsmart was not going to carry the brand anymore. I love how long the smell from Pethead lasts. 

I will definitely let you know! They look like they have a lot better products than the Barkbox. 

Jaxx was trying to eat me when I read this! He was nibbling on my finger saying "Mommy you were sleeping and I tried to tell you I had to go outside so could you wake up and take me out please now?" Made me laugh that he was nibbling on my finger when I read it.

Pictures of KC and Dexter are beautiful!!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Dexter's teeth are so white and pretty! How do keep them that way?


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Pawalla box looks amazing! Love that pic of KC eating the treat.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics as always. Dex is looking really well, very fluffy, and I noticed how beautifully white his teeth are too.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

intent2smile said:


> Looks great Pidge!
> 
> I really would like to start something like that for Jaxx after we get moved and a little better financially. It looks so great.
> 
> ...


Maybe you've looked before, but I know the WalMarts out my way carry Pet Head products


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you again for the coupon, Pidge. You saw our pics of the box on Facebook, but I'm so happy you mentioned this box. Both Venus and Ocean love it. I'm going to be reviewing both the Pawalla box and the BarkBox from May on my blog


----------



## KerouPinky (May 25, 2013)

:love4:

Great photos!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I was thinking of doing Pawalla! Thanks for the pictures- I get barkbox but have so many referrals from my blog I am not paying for it anymore so I was going to check this one out. The barkbox is all USA treats and edibles but not always USA toys- is pawalla always USA toys too?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if the mini is just the deluxe without the wet food? Or does the deluxe have even more other stuff?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

doginthedesert said:


> Does anyone know if the mini is just the deluxe without the wet food? Or does the deluxe have even more other stuff?


Deluxe is:
7-9 premium full-size products
Wet food, treats, supplements or vitamins, essentials, and a toy
All natural or organic

mini is:
4-5 premium full-size products
Treats, a toy and surprise item(s), no wet food
All natural or organic

i'll reply to everyone else soon! :coolwink:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This may sound like a stupid question Pidge, but what made you choose all natural over organic or do they choose for you?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> This may sound like a stupid question Pidge, but what made you choose all natural over organic or do they choose for you?


Lol! Its randomly picked by the nutritionist there  the only thing u choose is the weight estimate of your pups and age so they know whether to send u something for a puppy or for an adult and how big or small of a toy. I really only got the deluxe because they include supplement of a sort everytime, couldn't care for the food lol since my dex is picky and we stick with the wellness core and the dehydrated I and love and you food


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Great pics! Love the box I'm very intrigued. Silly Dex tasting the shampoo lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

lucky doggies...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> They clearanced all the Pethead out at our local Petsmart. I did not think they were getting rid of it for good and I had just bought a bottle so I did not buy any but I wish I had. I asked the last time I was in our Petsmart and the manager told me Petsmart was not going to carry the brand anymore. I love how long the smell from Pethead lasts.
> 
> I will definitely let you know! They look like they have a lot better products than the Barkbox.
> 
> ...


awesome!  hehe nibblin on fingers! my guys dont do that anymore lol. laughing is great for the soul!



Tessa'smom said:


> Dexter's teeth are so white and pretty! How do keep them that way?


haha well i give him plenty of bullysticks, chews, dental treats, petzlife spray, petzlife gel, and such



BlueJax said:


> Pawalla box looks amazing! Love that pic of KC eating the treat.


it does! ^^ thank u!



Wicked Pixie said:


> Great pics as always. Dex is looking really well, very fluffy, and I noticed how beautifully white his teeth are too.


thank u! ever since his food and treats change hes been doin real well! nice and fluff!



lilbabyvenus said:


> Just wanted to say thank you again for the coupon, Pidge. You saw our pics of the box on Facebook, but I'm so happy you mentioned this box. Both Venus and Ocean love it. I'm going to be reviewing both the Pawalla box and the BarkBox from May on my blog


ur welcome!!!! :] fun times! hehehe



KerouPinky said:


> :love4:
> 
> Great photos!


thank u!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Pidge- do you still have a coupon code that works? I want to sign up now that I am back in town.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! Love it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

doginthedesert said:


> Pidge- do you still have a coupon code that works? I want to sign up now that I am back in town.


Yes I do! I'll pm u the link for it


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you thank you!


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Both of your wahwahs are just gorgeous but that pic of KC made my heart melt. What a little honey pie


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

WinniesMum said:


> Both of your wahwahs are just gorgeous but that pic of KC made my heart melt. What a little honey pie


lol!  she always has that sad look when shes tired/bored/ wants somethin :cheer:


----------

